# Leg Shaving



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm seriously debating doing this because I have tanned legs and really dark hair so my legs look kinda dirty. I've got a few questions for the ones who shave...

Is it easy to maintain?

how often will I have to shave them?

and does it give your legs added definition?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wear tights and a skirt .


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

This is definitely gayer than anything I've posted!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 113120


I hope I've not set myself up for a bullying


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i thought body building was supposed to make you macho and an alpha male...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Surely some youse shave your legs?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I comb my legs


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

ladyboys shave their legs.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

justin case said:


> i thought body building was supposed to make you macho and an alpha male...lol


That's correct but don't bodybuilders shave before a show?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I comb my legs


I can believe it too!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

EFC said:


> That's correct but don't bodybuilders shave before a show?


yeah but they are in a different class to us lot....if you are ready to go on stage then by all means get the razor out...lol


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

justin case said:


> yeah but they are in a different class to us lot....if you are ready to go on stage then by all means get the razor out...lol


They may be in a different class to be but wrong in trying to better my appearance. Lots of people on here shave their arms and chest so why are legs a step too far?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

EFC said:


> They may be in a different class to be but wrong in trying to better my appearance. Lots of people on here shave their arms and chest so why are legs a step too far?


YES

armpits, chest, back, sack and crack ok.. but legs


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

If you can afford it I'd say that the best way to go is to have your body hair removed via IPL (Intense Pulsed Light) at a specialised clinic.

Failing that I'd go with the hair removal creams like Veet. I don't like razors or heaven forbid the mechanical devices like the SilkEpil. They tend to leave you with alot of ingrown hairs. The SilkEpil is just an evil machine which is like driving a combine harvester over your body. :lol:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I trim mine on a blade 3 clipper ? Just to keep it tidy, but never shave completely.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

EFC said:


> I'm seriously debating doing this because I have tanned legs and really dark hair so my legs look kinda dirty. I've got a few questions for the ones who shave...
> 
> Is it easy to maintain?
> 
> ...


Why not just ask your wife/girlfriend


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mez said:


> I trim mine on a blade 3 clipper ? Just to keep it tidy, but never shave completely.


Same here, just a trim for me. But then i have extremely long hairs on my legs..


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> If you can afford it I'd say that the best way to go is to have your body hair removed via IPL (Intense Pulsed Light) at a specialised clinic.
> 
> Failing that I'd go with the hair removal creams like Veet. I don't like razors or heaven forbid the mechanical devices like the SilkEpil. They tend to leave you with alot of ingrown hairs. The SilkEpil is just an evil machine which is like driving a combine harvester over your body. :lol:


IPL is pointless if you are on testosterone, hair will grow back if you are on testosterone blasting! even after 8-10 IPL sesions. If you're natural do it, if not don't bother


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> IPL is pointless if you are on testosterone, hair will grow back if you are on testosterone blasting! even after 8-10 IPL sesions. If you're natural do it, if not don't bother


Laser hair removal would also be an option though at a clinic. I think Aus had it done without complaining about regrowth and he was blasting more testosterone than most..


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Get I'm shaved what's the worst that could happen

They grow back omg. Lol


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> If you can afford it I'd say that the best way to go is to have your body hair removed via IPL (Intense Pulsed Light) at a specialised clinic.
> 
> Failing that I'd go with the hair removal creams like Veet. I don't like razors or heaven forbid the mechanical devices like the SilkEpil. They tend to leave you with alot of ingrown hairs. The SilkEpil is just an evil machine which is like driving a combine harvester over your body. :lol:


I usually use veet for my sack and crack as it leaves a nice smooth finish so I'd probably use it instead of the good ole razor


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

EFC said:


> I'm seriously debating doing this because I have tanned legs and really dark hair so my legs look kinda dirty. I've got a few questions for the ones who shave...
> 
> Is it easy to maintain?
> 
> ...


Lol well i am also in the clearly small and homosexual minority that also does this so yeah i will help you out! :laugh:

I have given up shaving them just trim them with clippers now. Shaving left them prickly and itchy for days it was aweful but trimming them instead has stopped that, and still looks fine, and the hairs dont feel sharp or prickly. It does help them tan a lot better, and yeah they do look leaner, i get the clippers on them every week or 2 so not that bad, only takes a few mins.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mez said:


> I trim mine on a blade 3 clipper ? Just to keep it tidy, but never shave completely.


That's what I'm doing atm but my trimmer is shlte I might invest in a decent one and give it a try


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

forget shaving. if ur gonna do something just trim them but that`d be a ball ache maintaining


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

i thought my anal fissure topic might have been controversial... this is of the hook!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

musclekick said:


> i thought my anal fissure topic might have been controversial... this is of the hook!!


Only girls like hairless men.

Woman like men to be men.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Lol well i am also in the clearly small and homosexual minority that also does this so yeah i will help you out! :laugh:
> 
> I have given up shaving them just trim them with clippers now. Shaving left them prickly and itchy for days it was aweful but trimming them instead has stopped that, and still looks fine, and the hairs dont feel sharp or prickly. It does help them tan a lot better, and yeah they do look leaner, i get the clippers on them every week or 2 so not that bad, only takes a few mins.


I'm going to have that a go, I used Veet on my legs about a week ago and I look like I've been ****ing mutilated. Used it in the past and never had an issue, but it now appears I've developed an allergy to it and got a nasty rash all over the back of my calves ffs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would advise against using a razo on the inner thigh near your bits if you have big legs. I done mine once and they chaffed and got bad shaving rash that hurt, alot!!

I razor all of mine but trim in that area. Its a bvgger to maintain and still, my legs dont catch the sunbed like upper body does, even on mt2.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to shave my legs when I used to cycle and compete, and I can tell you its not easy.

please feel free to slag me off for being an ex leg shaver


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

no no no no no no no

eww


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldnt be seen dead with a guy that shaves his legs..

Do you have a vagina?! LOL


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Have you consulted your boyfriend about it first?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm going to have that a go, I used Veet on my legs about a week ago and I look like I've been ****ing mutilated. Used it in the past and never had an issue, but it now appears I've developed an allergy to it and got a nasty rash all over the back of my calves ffs


what the fuuuuuck !!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> what the fuuuuuck !!


Does Rog not approve?! Hahaha


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Does Rog not approve?! Hahaha


you can show me when we next in the gym mate , i will give you my honest opinion lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> you can show me when we next in the gym mate , i will give you my honest opinion lol


Ha! You about Monday in town?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm going to have that a go, I used Veet on my legs about a week ago and I look like I've been ****ing mutilated. Used it in the past and never had an issue, but it now appears I've developed an allergy to it and got a nasty rash all over the back of my calves ffs


If you feck up with Veet you'll look like you've been attacked with mustard gas.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> If you feck up with Veet you'll look like you've been attacked with mustard gas.


Hahaha that is exactly how I look!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha that is exactly how I look!


I know how you feel. I'm an ex-casualty also. :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I know how you feel. I'm an ex-casualty also. :lol:


How long did it take for it to go down? Getting some strange looks from ppl in the gym when I've got my shorts on haha


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

About a week in my case.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

LMFAO

I am almost at the end of my practice run for a show and ive been told by my pt to go get a full body wax

was guna get arms, chest but and legs done lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> About a week in my case.


Well here's hoping its the same for me!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I shave my legs, normally every other day.

Helps you see your legs better year round.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah, I bleach and straighten dddaaaaarrrrhhhlling... I get my macho bf to do it for me


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Go over them with a zero grade


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

This is almost as gay as two men fcuking.


----------

